# Orient Express Train from Bangkok to Singapore -- discounts?



## Cathyb (Jan 27, 2006)

Have dreamt for years to take this train ride and 2007 is the year.  Any suggestions on how to find discounts for Jan 2007?    We are looking at either Bangkok to Singapore or reverse.

Have any of you done this trip?


----------

